# Looking for PVC hose that connects from valve cover



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

*Looking for this hose!!!!! please look in!!!*

iots the L shaped hose on the back of the valve cover, cand find it at any import shiops around here, everyones told me i have to go to Nissan and i dont need to pay out the butt for it. [email protected]


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sharky said:


> *iots the L shaped hose on the back of the valve cover, cand find it at any import shiops around here, everyones told me i have to go to Nissan and i dont need to pay out the butt for it. [email protected] *


I just used some heater hose, made a loop so it wouldn't kink. Kinda cheesy but not very noticeable.


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

well from what ive been told from the import shop around here, is that the PVC hoseis made out of a different material than the other hoses and that after time the fumes gases that pass through this hose would eventually melt any other hose other than the one made for it and gum it up

this hose


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so what's your question? go to the nissan dealership and buy a new one. probably $10.


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

like i said i dont want to pay out the butt, $10 for a 2 inch hose is steap, i know good and well that there is atleast one person who has a junked sentra, or leftovers from a swap or even better yet someone just tell me what the correct name for this hose is so that i can look for it somewhee online.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

$10 is not that much.....


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sharky said:


> *well from what ive been told from the import shop around here, is that the PVC hoseis made out of a different material than the other hoses and that after time the fumes gases that pass through this hose would eventually melt any other hose other than the one made for it and gum it up
> 
> this hose
> 
> ...


well... I would go buy the special factory one then... It's just valve cover gasses so it's not that hot. At least until you can afford the other one it won't do any harm.. mine is still ok.


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

i can afford it but im a cheap basterd that cant get into the junkyard in my area anymore becasue one of the guys that works there is my wifes sons father and he started a damned fight with me there lol, but do either of you actually know the propper name for this thing? i cant seem to find it anyware, it connects to the PVC valve so i asumed PVC hose but google gave me nothihg


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

just get some fuel hoses from the local car store for like 75 cents, as long as the inner diameter is the same, it should work fine, no need in buying a "nissan" brand hose, a hose is a hose.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sharky said:


> *i can afford it but im a cheap basterd that cant get into the junkyard in my area anymore becasue one of the guys that works there is my wifes sons father and he started a damned fight with me there lol, but do either of you actually know the propper name for this thing? i cant seem to find it anyware, it connects to the PVC valve so i asumed PVC hose but google gave me nothihg *


Well for one thing it's a PCV valve PVC is a plastic pipe. PCV (Positive Crankcase Ventilation)valve. It puts the gasses that develop inside you motor (outside of the cylinders) and feeds it into the intake to help with emmissions instead of just releasing it into the atmosphere, the gasses get burnt up. I was thinking about this... and someone correct me if i'm wrong... but the gas temps should be the same as the gasses that pass between the valve cover and the intake and it's just a regular coolant hose, no? So why couldn't you just use a regular coolant hose for the pcv valve as long as it doesn't kink. I think you will be fine with a coolant hose. But I'm just a simple caveman lawyer who is scared by your modern ways.


----------

